# Ramadan



## MaidenScotland

Ramadan Kareem to all xx

please remember it is the Holy Month of Ramadan and be a bit sensitive to our Muslim friends.


----------



## Lanason

Allah akram


----------



## gerhardme1954

yup, cannot be fun in August...and sensitive, but will not be tolerant of any "corpses" walking in late. The company still needs its pound of flesh, and rightfully so...


----------



## hurghadapat

gerhardme1954 said:


> yup, cannot be fun in August...and sensitive, but will not be tolerant of any "corpses" walking in late. The company still needs its pound of flesh, and rightfully so...


Nope....sorry don't agree....Ramadan is i big thing to the muslims and you try to fast while doing a days work in the heat of the summer,no easy thing for sure,and even the banks don't work normal hours....in fact trying to get anything done in Ramadan is a bit of a no no.....so have a bit of tolerance to the muslims at this time.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Have to agree to disagree...Worked in Malaysia for three years. 30 to 33D every day at 98% humidity. Did not even notice it was Ramadan. For the Malaysians, and their Indonesian brothers it was business as usual. Sorry, dont fall for that one. If you get home, eat your Iftar meal, and then go to bed because you need to get up at about 3.30am for prayers and sohour, you will do fine in our beautifully air conditioned offices. If, however you party the whole night until 3.30 you are in trouble, to stay awake, and with me too!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have "done" Ramadan in Egypt, and various other muslim countries and yes I must admit that Egyptians do make a big show of things... they put on weight!!! I had a Filipino maid for 3 years before I discovered she was a Muslim lol however it is still time to be more tolerant and go with the flow of the country you are in,


----------



## gerhardme1954

Maidenscotland, part of the reason I was recruited was to get things back to some sense of reality. Religion is important, off cause, to Egyptians! However, over the last few years it has gone well out of control, only in the Middle East, and no-where else (Indonesia, as I am sure you know has the largest population of Muslims in the world), and they do not allow Ramadan to cause damage to there business communities. Sensitive, yes, even sympathy , O/K, I can live with that, but abuse, NO. Should it cost a company with shareholders and profit considerations one more piastre, NO. After all, the company is religion-less, or secular, if you prefer. Going with the flow of the country you in, yes I agree if you mean it like in the sense of "If in Rome", but this is not about "if in Rome", this is about building an Egyptian company, notoriously known for every single negative thing known to man in the world platform to a genuine high performance international service company. That means change management. I took the challenge, and quite honestly, after 6 years I am starting to see results, real tangible ones. I am getting paid to make it happen, and it will happen, come hell or high water.


----------



## Whiskey96

Got to agree with Gerhard on this one.....
Ramadan is seen as "party time" by most muslims here (not all), and as said,
has very little effect on the economy in the largest muslim-populated country
in the world. Having said that, the effect on an economy that has collapsed
remains to be seen.....
The "OK, party time is over - let's go to work to sleep" mentality is a
HUGE obstacle here....


----------



## Lanason

gerhardme1954 said:


> Maidenscotland, part of the reason I was recruited was to get things back to some sense of reality. Religion is important, off cause, to Egyptians! However, over the last few years it has gone well out of control, only in the Middle East, and no-where else (Indonesia, as I am sure you know has the largest population of Muslims in the world), and they do not allow Ramadan to cause damage to there business communities. Sensitive, yes, even sympathy , O/K, I can live with that, but abuse, NO. Should it cost a company with shareholders and profit considerations one more piastre, NO. After all, the company is religion-less, or secular, if you prefer. Going with the flow of the country you in, yes I agree if you mean it like in the sense of "If in Rome", but this is not about "if in Rome", this is about building an Egyptian company, notoriously known for every single negative thing known to man in the world platform to a genuine high performance international service company. That means change management. I took the challenge, and quite honestly, after 6 years I am starting to see results, real tangible ones. I am getting paid to make it happen, and it will happen, come hell or high water.



I agree completely - I'm doing the same, only 18 months in and so your 6 years gives me hope:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

gerhardme1954 said:


> Maidenscotland, part of the reason I was recruited was to get things back to some sense of reality. Religion is important, off cause, to Egyptians! However, over the last few years it has gone well out of control, only in the Middle East, and no-where else (Indonesia, as I am sure you know has the largest population of Muslims in the world), and they do not allow Ramadan to cause damage to there business communities. Sensitive, yes, even sympathy , O/K, I can live with that, but abuse, NO. Should it cost a company with shareholders and profit considerations one more piastre, NO. After all, the company is religion-less, or secular, if you prefer. Going with the flow of the country you in, yes I agree if you mean it like in the sense of "If in Rome", but this is not about "if in Rome", this is about building an Egyptian company, notoriously known for every single negative thing known to man in the world platform to a genuine high performance international service company. That means change management. I took the challenge, and quite honestly, after 6 years I am starting to see results, real tangible ones. I am getting paid to make it happen, and it will happen, come hell or high water.


It's not just during Ramdan............It just gets worse during Ramadan that's all! 

"Welcome in Egypt"


----------



## Sierranabq

Some of my clothes have been sold and the monies raised given out to the needy during this time. Maybe others can do the same?


----------



## ArabianNightsForever

I dont know what people mean when they say "partying during Ramadan". Partying is _the_ one thing Muslims do not do in Ramadan! I dont know where people get this impression from, but its wrong. The only thing those who fast do is sleep, pray and eat when there is no sun.


----------



## ArabianNightsForever

gerhardme1954 said:


> Have to agree to disagree...Worked in Malaysia for three years. 30 to 33D every day at 98% humidity. Did not even notice it was Ramadan. For the Malaysians, and their Indonesian brothers it was business as usual. Sorry, dont fall for that one. If you get home, eat your Iftar meal, and then go to bed because you need to get up at about 3.30am for prayers and sohour, you will do fine in our beautifully air conditioned offices. If, however you party the whole night until 3.30 you are in trouble, to stay awake, and with me too!


Firstly, Muslims do not "party" especially during Ramadan, and secondly you cannot base your opinions of how Egyptian Muslims should approach Ramadan according to how Indonesians or other Muslims around the world approach it! This is a very narrow viewpoint indeed. Its not only the religion, but also the culture - although it may not seem like it to you and you probably think all Muslims are the same - each individual country, city, town, village and hamlet have their own distinctive culture and way of doing things. Ramadan might be more important or less so then it is in Malaysia. There are many 'unseen' provisions made for workers during Ramadan, which you may not even know about, so as a non-Muslim- which I assume you are, I dont think your in a position to dictate how a Muslim community should or should not be. In the middle east, as you are probably aware, business is done differently then in the west and your attitude is a typical viewpoint of a 'westerner'. Im not saying that this is a good thing or a bad thing, however your 'so what' attitude, I am sure will not go down well with your Muslim colleagues, who probably see your opinions and attitude to be downright disrespective. At the end of the day, you are living in a majority Muslim community and you either like it or lump it. If you dont like it, you know where the door is and no one is gonna change, "just because I dont like it".


----------



## DeadGuy

ArabianNightsForever said:


> I dont know what people mean when they say "partying during Ramadan". Partying is _the_ one thing Muslims do not do in Ramadan! I dont know where people get this impression from, but its wrong. The only thing those who fast do is sleep, pray and eat when there is no sun.


Seriously? JUST sleeping, praying, and eating?!

Guess the millions paid for making all the soap shows during Ramadan is pointless then since no one seems to be watching TV after all 

And just out of curiosity? Where does all the food go if that's ALL what they do when there's no sun?! :confused2:


----------



## canuck2010

I know quite a few Muslims AND even a few coptics that party together this time of year. Everyone doesn't take things so seriously, though they could use more sleep!


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNightsForever said:


> Firstly, Muslims do not "party" especially during Ramadan, and secondly you cannot base your opinions of how Egyptian Muslims should approach Ramadan according to how Indonesians or other Muslims around the world approach it! This is a very narrow viewpoint indeed. Its not only the religion, but also the culture - although it may not seem like it to you and you probably think all Muslims are the same - each individual country, city, town, village and hamlet have their own distinctive culture and way of doing things. Ramadan might be more important or less so then it is in Malaysia. There are many 'unseen' provisions made for workers during Ramadan, which you may not even know about, so as a non-Muslim- which I assume you are, I dont think your in a position to dictate how a Muslim community should or should not be. In the middle east, as you are probably aware, business is done differently then in the west and your attitude is a typical viewpoint of a 'westerner'. Im not saying that this is a good thing or a bad thing, however your 'so what' attitude, I am sure will not go down well with your Muslim colleagues, who probably see your opinions and attitude to be downright disrespective. At the end of the day, you are living in a majority Muslim community and you either like it or lump it. If you dont like it, you know where the door is and no one is gonna change, "just because I dont like it".


Just wait until you get to Egypt before you say anything about muslims not partying in Ramadan.....maybe don't party in a western way but they sure do enjoy themselves with friends and family when having iftar and afterwards which goes on long into the night and especially in Cairo.


----------



## Whiskey96

ArabianNightsForever said:


> I dont think your in a position to dictate how a Muslim community should or should not be.


You are absolutely correct, A-N-F.... we do not dictate how any community should
be - the Qu'ran lays these guidlines down MUCH more eloquently than any of us
on this Forum could ever do....

Unfortunately, the evidence of those NOT following these guidlines is only too
evident, and can be seen by anyone who walks around with their eyes OPEN...

In my previous post I clearly stated "not ALL"... but during the years I have been 
residing here, I have seen the evidence for myself of those who follow the cause
of "excess".

The Egyptian government tries to prevent "misbehaviour" by banning the 
purchase of alcohol by natives during Ramadan - however, this does not stop
people from stocking-up beforehand.... The same is true for the use of "banned
substances"....

Sorry to disappoint you, but I speak from observation - not hearsay...


----------



## hurghadapat

Whiskey96 said:


> You are absolutely correct, A-N-F.... we do not dictate how any community should
> be - the Qu'ran lays these guidlines down MUCH more eloquently than any of us
> on this Forum could ever do....
> 
> Unfortunately, the evidence of those NOT following these guidlines is only too
> evident, and can be seen by anyone who walks around with their eyes OPEN...
> 
> In my previous post I clearly stated "not ALL"... but during the years I have been
> residing here, I have seen the evidence for myself of those who follow the cause
> of "excess".
> 
> The Egyptian government tries to prevent "misbehaviour" by banning the
> purchase of alcohol by natives during Ramadan - however, this does not stop
> people from stocking-up beforehand.... The same is true for the use of "banned
> substances"....
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but I speak from observation - not hearsay...


and no body uses "banned substances" more than the Egyptians....in fact i would even say that for the ones who do not drink because the Koran tells them not to ! well they just replace it with hash....as the Koran does not actually mention the word "hash"....but like every other religion they interpret the Koran in which ever way they choose.


----------



## Black Rebel

I think Ramadan in Egypt is great, way more slack than other countries I have lived in! 

I don't blame people in the slightest for 'cheating' and breaking their fast when they think no-one is looking, it is hot and dry here and life still carries on. But they are way more obvious about it than other countries.

Even down to the 'bsst' men and the thieving taxi drivers. Naughty naughty.

This is my 10th Ramadan in Egypt, if the MB get in then I can assure you, the next Holy month will be VERY different.


----------



## Helen Ellis

It seems extremely unfair to me that Egyptian Christians are not allowed to buy alcohol during Ramadan. What does Ramadan have to do with them.


----------



## canuck2010

I know of several places in Maadi that sell alcohol during Ramadan, just have to know where to look.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Arabiannightsforever, I can see you have not lived in Egypt for as long as I have, and have jumped to conclusions based on very little information! Chill out buddy! Life is not that bad. I have a very good relationship with my predominatly Egyptian staff, thank you, and from your comments I see you know very little about the Middle east and North Africa. Come and work here for 7 years, then open discussion with me.


----------



## Whiskey96

canuck2010 said:


> I know of several places in Maadi that sell alcohol during Ramadan, just have to know where to look.


A few in Helioplops too (one right on the main street in Korba  ).....
Including a couple of supermarkets who remove alcohol from the shelves in
Ramadan, but will supply to expats if they ask, and wrap in up in the usual
black plastic bags, so that EVERYBODY knows what it is....


----------



## Black Rebel

The booze shop in Korba is fabulous. During Ramadan all they do is put a curtain around so people cannot see what you are doing. 

Ramadan this year is going very well, the weather has been cooler and I haven't seen that many arguements. Well, no more than usual.


----------



## Helen Ellis

canuck2010 said:


> I know of several places in Maadi that sell alcohol during Ramadan, just have to know where to look.


But will they sell to Egyptians? I know expats have no problem buying alcohol in bars,from the brewery or having it delivered during Ramadan. Friends who owned a bar were told by the police they would lose their license if they sold alcohol to Egyptians during Ramadan. Hardly fair to Christians I think. This is in Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> But will they sell to Egyptians? I know expats have no problem buying alcohol in bars,from the brewery or having it delivered during Ramadan. Friends who owned a bar were told by the police they would lose their license if they sold alcohol to Egyptians during Ramadan. Hardly fair to Christians I think. This is in Hurghada.


I am pretty sure Egyptians cannot buy during Ramadan


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I am pretty sure Egyptians cannot buy during Ramadan


You are correct Maiden......many taxis will not take you if you are carrying alcohol at Ramadan even though you are an expat.Not easy getting into a taxi without the bottles clanking after a trip to the duty free shop.


----------



## Black Rebel

Egyptians can drink in the BCA Clubhouses during Ramadan. The Heliopolis one especially attracts the Beriut Hotel crew. 

Some taxi drivers won't take you outside of Ramadan if you appear to be drunk as they do not agree with the transportation of alcohol. 

I personally have never had a problem getting a taxi in Ramadan when tipsy, in fact the taxis congregate outside clubhouses waiting for drunk folk as they tend to be more easily over charged


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is no legislation to say that Egyptians cannot buy or drink alcohol but it is taken that they are not allowed.


----------

